
Why some experts think driving with two feet could be safer than one (2015) - monort
https://www.vox.com/2015/7/1/8877583/two-foot-driving-pedal-error
======
justtopost
Okay, this article is good, but is missing some points.

1\. Left-foot braking has always been a popular method of controlling a car in
racing. The trade off of extra wear for extra control is worth it in
competetion. Tech has now made it so the wear can be avoided by using digital
logic, rather than its mechanical analog. On snowy days, or in gravel, I often
use my brake and gas at the same time to help position the cars inertia in
relation to its cg/moment and get a better heading and balance on the exiting
end of the curve. Which is to say the car shifts its weight to be less likely
to slide in a way I do not anticipate. Common in rally, less so on the
streets. However many older people I talk to know the technique, while those
under 40 seem not to. Perhaps it is a function of having astoundingly better
traction now.

2\. Having done lots of left foot braking, it is not as percise. You use your
'free foot' in an automatic to brace your body to give a solid refrence point
for control inputs. Using both feet puts this all on your seat, and frankly
they all slide and deform if remotely comfortable. You can mitigate by
anchoring your heels and modulating pedals with toes, but some find this
unnatural or uncomfortable in some configurations.

3\. It can be learned, but it takes quite a while to get used to it. Took me
at least a year before I was free of the jerky difference between feet. I
think training new drivers would have the largest effect. If learned from the
start it should be natural, just as a manual transmission is to me.

